# MEU1 Interview



## MoseleySouls (Jun 10, 2019)

Morning,

Just wanting some advice as to what questions will be asked at-a MEU1 interview for residency in Cyprus.
We have ours coming up at the end of July so would very much like to be prepared for it. 

Any advice would be gratefully appreciated. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

As I recall, there were no questions. It wasn’t an ‘interview’ in that sense of the word. 

As long as you provide all the documents requested (including copies for their retention) the purpose of the ‘interview’ is to go through the paperwork and establish your right, under E.U. law, to reside here. I think that the only interaction we had was a request to point out the regular pension payments being made into our UK bank account. Other than that, it was straightforward.


----------



## MoseleySouls (Jun 10, 2019)

David & Letitia 
Thanks very much for the reply much appreciated .


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> As I recall, there were no questions. It wasn’t an ‘interview’ in that sense of the word.
> 
> As long as you provide all the documents requested (including copies for their retention) the purpose of the ‘interview’ is to go through the paperwork and establish your right, under E.U. law, to reside here. I think that the only interaction we had was a request to point out the regular pension payments being made into our UK bank account. Other than that, it was straightforward.


Sorry to intervene on this, but is there a list of documents required anywhere do you know - Thanks


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Here you go, application form and all the types of residency requirements.
Click on the word document for the list.
CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

mikensue26 said:


> Sorry to intervene on this, but is there a list of documents required anywhere do you know - Thanks


When you first go to Immigration, you need your passport in order to arrange an interview. The receptionist will then issue you with a checklist of documents you need to bring to the interview, depending on your circumstances (employed, self-employed, pensioner etc).

If you are of State Pension age, for example, you need a copy of the S1 or your Cyprus Medical Card, if employed, proof of payments into the Social Fund, if (like us) not in receipt of UK State Pension or paying into the Social Fund - proof of private medical insurance.

The Receptionist will therefore let you know exactly what to bring to the interview.


----------



## Movingoverseas52 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi,

Sorry to jump in on someone else's thread. I am planning to move to Cyprus in the autumn and am becoming increasingly nervous that the UK is going to leave the EU with no-deal on 31st October leaving me very short of time to make arrangements.

I don't think I can tie-up my life in the UK prior to 31st October, so will need to come back short term to the UK to finish things up.

Is it possible to come to Cyprus and apply for the MEU1 and then pop back to the UK whilst the visa is being processed; or do the authorities keep your passport whilst the visa is processed?

Can you apply for a MEU1 appointment from overseas and then attend and produce the passport at the meeting?

I believe someone can attend the MEU1 appointment on my behalf. Will they need to take my original passport with them for the interview if I jave presented to arrange the interview?

I have a lot of questions and I'm struggling to find answers.

Thank you in advance for any help and advice.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Movingoverseas52 said:


> Is it possible to come to Cyprus and apply for the MEU1 and then pop back to the UK whilst the visa is being processed; or do the authorities keep your passport whilst the visa is processed?


Strictly speaking, you need to be in Cyprus for 90 days before applying for the MEU 1. Some of the paperwork needed will not be available to a ‘temporary’ tourist (eg Tenancy Agreement or proof of house purchase, certified bank statements going back 3 months etc). After applying for the MEU 1 at Immigration, you can, of course, return to the UK or anywhere else without prejudice.



Movingoverseas52 said:


> Can you apply for a MEU1 appointment from overseas and then attend and produce the passport at the meeting?


I don’t think that this is possible. To arrange an interview, you need to attend Immigration with your passport. Current waiting times between requesting an interview and the actual interview itself is 5 months. It seems that many ‘irregular’ Expats who have lived here for many years, but never bothered to apply for residency are panicking, causing a huge logjam In the system. Of course, if Brexit happens on 31 Oct, requests for interview lodged before that date will be honoured.



Movingoverseas52 said:


> I believe someone can attend the MEU1 appointment on my behalf. Will they need to take my original passport with them for the interview if I jave presented to arrange the interview?


I have never heard of this before, and whilst I am unable to emphatically confirm or deny it, I am extremely sceptical that it is true. Amongst other things, once the interview is over, they take your photo digitally and reproduce it on the MEU 1 issued immediately. The photo of course, is held on file. I don’t believe that they would accept passport sized photos of someone who is not there and yet still issue an MEU 1.


----------



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

Is it still the case that your Wedding Certificate or Birth Certificate needs to be Apostilled? If so is it best to get this done before leaving the UK? Asking on behalf of a former colleague who is thinking of moving to Cyprus in September (hopefully to get in the system before/ if Brexit takes place). Thank you.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Labronia

We did not need to get our Marriage and Birth Certificates Apostilled. We just took copies (together with the originals).

Regards,


----------

